# Restoring the "Tristar that Nobody Wanted."



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

So I have been working feverishly on my "unloved" 1989 Syncro Tristar for the past few months after listing it unsuccessfully this past year. 

The truck required a total restoration on the body and I found a great local guy who invested about 150 hours of work in removing the rust and installing all-new metal. I have found that most of the trucks I have seen in the Southwest have rust in the same spots mine did but most of them are just hidden under layers of bondo or paint.










Word to the wise... if you are buying one of these trucks be prepared to put aside the money to pull the truck down to bare metal and find the rust before it gets to be too bad to salvage. Here are some examples:














































Anyways, the truck was completely gone-through from a body perspective and we painted it with some high-end Dupont paint. The truck has been professionally buffed and aside from a few minor nibs that need to be sanded down and buffed it looks fantastic. I ordered all new exterior stickers for the truck and am awaiting the final buffing before installing them.



















_Pardon the fuzzyness of the photos; they look horrible when rescaled._

Anyhoo, after getting most of the metal trim off of the truck (handles, etc) sent off to be powdercoated in a matte black wrinkle finish I took a good, hard look at the interior and after many years of neglect and use the seats were shabby and just beat up.

I am fortunate to have at my disposal a *GREAT* place nearby called oddly enough "The Interior Shop." They have a local hard-core hotrod following and the owner is a great guy. I deviated from the traditional grey Tristar stuff and went with black custom carpeting and a black headliner. 

The best part of the whole thing however was the seat material; I was fortunate enough to beg my way into some of the material used on the MkV generation GTi seats known as "Interlagos Plaid." I had about five yards of this material at my disposal and so far the seats have been done and a small bit of it has been used on the custom doorpanels in the factory spots.

rear seat bottom:










rear seat detail:










front seats:










The front headrests are being re-done in black leather to match the rest of the seats.

At this point we are upgrading the brakes to the Audi 5000 kit with upgrades to the rear drums as well along with all-new front end components to freshen everything up. The big step next week is going to be the removal of the trusty yet noisy 2.1 wasserboxer and in its' place is going to be a mildly-cammed rebuilt 2.8 VR6. The transaxle is going to Arizona Transaxle is going to be freshened up and a taller 3rd and 4th gear installed to relax the truck on the highway. I am also on the lookout for an electric front transaxle de-coupler to install just to make sure it ups the fuel economy as much as possible.

After we get the truck up and running for a few months with a new radiator and all new hoses and things we are going to retrofit the truck with a modern air conditioning system along with some new electronics and stereo equipment.

If you are all interested I can take pictures and notes of the steps we take along the way until it gets on the road and running. 

Happy Holidays to everyone.











_Modified by [email protected] at 10:10 AM 12-24-2008_


----------



## bigfatgeek (Feb 5, 2005)

NICE work! Yes, please take lots of pix and post along the way.


----------



## jets (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: testes ([email protected])*

Yes I would like to see more of your work. Although I own a T4 I am very interested in prjects like yours. Keep the pics. coming.


----------



## CdnVWJunk-e (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: testes (jets)*

Looking good Paul http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I really like the upholstery you chose. The seats should look right "at home". IMHO
Keep the photos coming.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: testes (CdnVWJunk-e)*

Thanks guys I appreciate the kind words. The rear gates came back from the sandblaster a few days ago and they are in primer and as soon as the rain stops this week we are going to paint them along with the treasure chest doors. We may also repaint one of the doors due to a small accident (a "doka dent" for those who understand that concept) while the truck was in the interior shop but that being check-marked off of my list is a huge relief.
I will take more pics of the exterior next week once more progress is made. We sourced a rear Vanagon Carat bumper and the goal is going to be to paint the front and rear bumpers red with a contrasting black stripe in the center. We are also going to source some era-appropriate A2 center molding to run down the center of the truck at the same height as the bumper stripes to tie the whole thing together. We are going to make an appropriate beveled cut in the strip to acommodate the treasure chest. I am also going to leave the bottom of the truck red rather than making it black again; the flares are being painted black again to provide a nice contrast and we are going to shoot Wurth gravel guard on the lower rockers to make it more resistant to chipping.


----------



## defrost (May 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*

this thing on bags may be one of the most amazing things ever.


----------



## Westyrcp (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

It's great to see this tristar get overhauled and eventually back on the road the way you like it, Paul. Keep up the good work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Bob ('89 blue tristar)


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (Westyrcp)*

I love those seats. Screw leather, that's the ticket right there.


----------



## rendahl (Jan 11, 2007)

*One more renovated TriStar syncro to the world.*

Hi Paul!
Nice to see one more renovated TriStar.
I like the interior too.
Keep on with the work.

And to all TriStar owner don´t forget to join the TriStar register.
http://vw-tristar.web.surftown...r.htm
Regards from sweden. 
Patrik http://www.vw-tristar.com


----------



## porschenvy (May 6, 2006)

*Re: One more renovated TriStar syncro to the world. (rendahl)*

nice find http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

don't know if you've got them, but I would love to see any and all pictures you've got of the rust repair work.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (rs4-380)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rs4-380* »_don't know if you've got them, but I would love to see any and all pictures you've got of the rust repair work.

Dave I have most of them located here in my iserve account and will double check in the next few days to make sure all the critical ones are in dere. 
http://iserve.vwvortex.com/isg...=6727


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thanks.
What did he do with the seams and are you doing anything to the underside of it?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (rs4-380)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rs4-380* »_thanks.
What did he do with the seams and are you doing anything to the underside of it?

Basically all of the seams were dug out and treated with POR 15 before it went into primer. As for the undercarriage we have sprayed all of the dirt and crud off with a power washer and some of the spots that had some scale on them we used a sand blaster to remove the crud and then hit with POR 15. I actually have an undercarriage sealant from POR 15 that we are going to spray the entire underside with once we get to that point.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

so the seams were not refilled with anything but por15?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (rs4-380)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rs4-380* »_so the seams were not refilled with anything but por15?

Did you have any other suggestions? My research showed that as a rust inhibitor the stuff would do very well over the long haul.


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

It's starting to look really nice! Makes me wanna do mine.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Did you have any other suggestions? My research showed that as a rust inhibitor the stuff would do very well over the long haul. 

nope, I'm basically doing the same thing.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (rs4-380)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rs4-380* »_
nope, I'm basically doing the same thing.

Aha! Well I just wanted to make sure that you weren't holding out on me.








The interior is finished as of today and I am going to get up there to pay the guy and take some pictures. The next step is taking the motor and transaxle out this weekend. 
Does anyone have any suggestions on if a front transaxle de-coupler is a worthwhile upgrade? I have read that it does reduce the strain on the front drivetrain components and will increase gas mileage but I wanted to get some additional input. Is it one of those modifications that will pay you back at resale time? I am planning on doing a change to 3rd and 4th gear to make them taller for better fuel economy on the road but wanted to see what the concensus might be on the de-coupler.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Some really poor shots of the interior... it looks a ton better than it photographs. There is some heat-stretching that needs to be performed but overall it looks pretty solid.
































I still need to source a good pair of front headrests to re-dye and there is a ton of vinyl dying to do on the various armwrests and stuff but it looks okay so far.


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Decoupler is worth every penny. I would also invest in a new slip yoke
driveshaft. 
The decoupler is a great item if you plan to do mostly on road driving. When you need the AWD, it's only a pull of the knob away. You can engage it on the fly, up to 70 mph. I'm saving my pennies for one to go on the Jagd.
I really dig the black headliner! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Time4Corrado (Aug 21, 2002)

This is turning out Nice!


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: (Time4Corrado)*

take my input as you will because you are in a different situation then myself, but in regards to the decoupler, it would have been more money then what I bought the van for so I never really considered it. If I was driving the van a ton it "may" be worth it, but I don't.


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (rs4-380)*

Did you put any extra sound deadening on the doors or roof or whatnot? Makes a big difference in terms of sound comfort. 
The black interior is looking really good. How did you do the headliner? Not sure if the Tristars were different than a standard Doka, but my 85 had one of those awful fabric headliners that was kind of droopy. Not sure how to describe it. Anyway, mine looked ratty, and I wasn't sure exactly how to repair or replace it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (iamsuperdan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamsuperdan* »_Did you put any extra sound deadening on the doors or roof or whatnot? Makes a big difference in terms of sound comfort. 


Yessir, before doing any of the interior work we put sound deadening all the way from the base of the windshield all the way to the top of the rear seatbacks. I also installed it (B-Quiet just for the record) as high as the middle points of the doors on the b-pillars and then inside every door on the inside of the outer skin. When the headliner came down we did the top of the roof as well. There is some sort of headliner mat that the interior guy did on top of that sound deadening material as well as a new more modern carpet mat between the B-Quiet and the carpeting.

_Quote, originally posted by *iamsuperdan* »_
The black interior is looking really good. How did you do the headliner? Not sure if the Tristars were different than a standard Doka, but my 85 had one of those awful fabric headliners that was kind of droopy. Not sure how to describe it. Anyway, mine looked ratty, and I wasn't sure exactly how to repair or replace it.


Thanks for the compliment! Ya know interestingly enough the headliner was a source of much debate between myself, the interior shop and another person who is helping me with the restoration/modification of the truck. The original headliner was just bad enough to warrant replacement and was sort of puffy and droopy and browned from years of tobacco smoke stain. From what I am led to believe there are metal reinforcement support rods that run the width of the truck much like an A1 headliner and Todd (the interior guy) basically emulated the factory headliner with the same material found in the 20th AE GTi's with a combination of sewing and gluing. I can ask him more detailed questions when I see him again next week.


----------



## spaeth (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Nice job on your DoKa. I would strongly recommend a decoupler. Don't expect to see much increase in mileage though. The real advantage is wear and tear on your drive line and tires. In my 16" DoKa my VC was getting a little tight. This is better for off roading and snow traction but not so good on dry pavement. The decoupler cost almost the same as a new VC. I am guessing with my decoupler my VC should last the life of the truck. It is also much nicer in parking lots and tight turns with it decoupled. 
This is one of those things that you will need to collect info on and then make your best decision. It is a little like politics and religion in that people get really heated when discussing decoupling a syncro.
Craig


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

thats a good looking truck.
will the engine cover fit over the vr?
steve


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (vanaman)*

Hi Steve-- thanks for the compliment. The engine compartment on a Tristar sits up about six inches (an educated SWAG on my part) higher than on a Vanagon and therefore it is an easy fit. If you are looking to fit one in a Vanagon I can tell you that my mechanic is in the process of putting together the parts list and between a little MkIII and MkiV parts matching he feels he can get an OBDII conversion in under the factory lid without too much hassle.
Not a ton of progress made this week other than getting the rear glass and the two rear side windows back in. I am going to give up my search for power front window wiring and regulators for the time being and focus on rebuilding and cleaning up the wind-up models that came with the truck. I also need to source some cooler window handles from a MkII car while I am at it... unless anyone has any great suggestions.


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

what type of regulator does the it use? is it a scissor type or a cable type like on older vw's?

steve


----------



## Justin (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vanaman)*

wow Paul the TriStar looks awesome...Made some nice progress since the last time I saw it at the swap and bbq...maybe I need some mechanical work done so I can have an excuse to go check that out.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Justin)*

Paul, it's looking great! The interior is very cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Of course, I'm a bit biased toward the Interlagos.
BTW, good luck sourcing the raised red GTI-style body moulding. I searched everywhere for it for the Second Chance GTI project. I ordered what I was told was the last replacement kit in the system, but what showed up was a set of flat red-on-black vinyl stripes. The front fender pieces were missing and I had to replicate them with graphics vinyl.


----------



## H-M Motorsports (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Amazing work so far!!! I"ll be watching this one closely.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (H-M Motorsports)*

MOAR updates please, Paul.


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Numbersix)*

[email protected]@!!


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (JJ2K1)*

To the person who did this.. you are credit to the craftsman who who work on these. 
I like your approach, it is a beautiful ride.







I am, very jealous.


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DubPhreek)*

any updates Paul?


----------



## taigagreen (Aug 31, 2008)

Just found this thread. 
Hugely inspirational and lots of great ideas I will be sure to pick up when the time comes to give the Tristar Syncro i have under a tarp some love. That interior is incredibly tasteful and looks original.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (taigagreen)*

Thanks for all of the kind words everyone. The updates as of now are pretty minimal; I am working to get the gates painted and the treasure chest doors repainted as well. I am sourcing some new door gaskets and having some additional pieces (door handles, rollbar, etc) re-powdercoated.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Okay here is a horrible picture but a nice update. The side treasure chest doors and rear engine cover (the vertical one, not the horizontal) are painted and cleared. The gates on the bed are going to be painted this weekend and with that we can then start to put the door gaskets on and do the final buff.








The reason this is so exciting is... well once the painting is finished the area that I can least control is behind me and the mechanical stuff can begin. I have to figure out if I should do the federalization before the engine swap or after... we shall see.


----------



## VonDeutschVW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Paul let me know where you find the door gaskets as I need to start searching for some new ones as well. (I will be stripping my DOKA this winter and hopefully will have it in Primer by spring.)


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (VonDeutschVW)*

That's buitiful.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (83mk2scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *83mk2scirocco* »_That's buitiful.


----------



## ConfesS4 (Jan 13, 2001)

*Re: (hazw8st)*

there is nothing better than keeping another syncro on the road, not to mention in your own garage...


----------



## VonDeutschVW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: (ConfesS4)*

I think that keeping any dub on the road is great. You never know what will become the next collectable VW. Most of the stuff that is no longer being made has only started to apreciate. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RATHERSMART (Dec 6, 2005)

which part of this tristar was not wanted by anybody?


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

watching....


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (RATHERSMART)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettin2Class* »_any updates Paul?


_Quote, originally posted by *83mk2scirocco* »_That's buitiful.


_Quote, originally posted by *RATHERSMART* »_which part of this tristar was not wanted by anybody?

MOAR PICs!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (hazw8st)*

Iserve is down right now but here is a picture from a cell phone from today. These are the side treasure chest doors, the rear motor cover and the front Vanagon Carat bumper that we are going to use on the truck.
The raised rubstrips on the bumpers are going to be textured in matte black and we are going to use a corresponding width rubstrip down the side; not sure if that is going to be MkII or perhaps European MkIII but only time will tell.








Thanks Derek!


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Nice to see the resto is proceeding apace. 
How are the oily bits shaping up, Mr. Grimes?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (Numbersix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Numbersix* »_Nice to see the resto is proceeding apace. 
How are the oily bits shaping up, Mr. Grimes?

Thanks Jon. The oily bits are waiting until the bodywork is complete and then they will be coming apart to send the transmission to Arizona Transaxle for a rebuild along with a steeper 3rd and 4th. The motor is built but not yet painted so that is on the agenda along with rewiring for OBDII and the building of A/C into the cab.
The fab shop is ready to do the air suspension too but that is another chapter to unfold hopefully pretty soon.


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Looks great - nice work. 
We carry the rear window seal, treasure box seals, and 3rd door seals (usually, but not alway in stock) at http://www.oeveedub.com  
The owner has imported 3 Dokas so he knows how hard it is to find some parts. Wish *I* had a syncro Doka! 
Subscribed


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (greggearhead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greggearhead* »_Looks great - nice work. 
We carry the rear window seal, treasure box seals, and 3rd door seals (usually, but not alway in stock) at http://www.oeveedub.com  
The owner has imported 3 Dokas so he knows how hard it is to find some parts. Wish *I* had a syncro Doka! 
Subscribed

Reeeeally? Thank you, that is great to know. I am in need of the front door seals, the rear door seals and the treasure chest seals. My rear window seal and the sliding side rear window seals are in really nice shape but I may be knocking on your door here this week with my burning credit card.


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

We almost always have the front door seals in stock, and I think we have one or two more passenger rear door seals in stock, but can't get the tristar 4th door seal anymore (apparently). Treasure box seals we are out of but can get more. Takes a while if it comes on a stock order by boat, but we *can* get them.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (Numbersix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Numbersix* »_Nice to see the resto is proceeding apace. 
How are the oily bits shaping up, Mr. Grimes?


----------



## VonDeutschVW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: (greggearhead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greggearhead* »_Looks great - nice work. 
We carry the rear window seal, treasure box seals, and 3rd door seals (usually, but not alway in stock) at http://www.oeveedub.com  
The owner has imported 3 Dokas so he knows how hard it is to find some parts. Wish *I* had a syncro Doka! 
Subscribed

I am so there.... Paint job here I come.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (VonDeutschVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VonDeutschVW* »_
I am so there.... Paint job here I come.









Yep that is very good to know isn't it?
Update from this weekend is that the bumpers, gates, and all the remaining pieces are painted which really gets the difficult to accomplish part of this project out of the way. I am now going to help impart upon the re-assembly along with starting to get the mechanical stuff together asap.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey Paul,
Good to see you are saving this Tristar....I have been havin issues with my 2wd vanagon. I finally trew in the towl and it is going to the
shop in the morning..
Anyhow it is nice to see yours is coming along
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Tony


----------



## Rumblebug (Nov 7, 2003)

saw those gates sitting in a shop yesterday and wondered what the heck they were from.
Now I know.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: (Rumblebug)*

update Grime-y!!! we need updates!


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Jettin2Class)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettin2Class* »_any updates Paul?


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettin2Class* »_any updates Paul?


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettin2Class* »_any updates Paul?


----------



## Mr Wolf (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (puebla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *puebla* »_























updates, man.....UPDATES!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr Wolf)*

I gots tons actually... we are pretty far along actually. I will post up some additional pictures this weekend when I get the chance.
We may make this a VWVortex project car here in the next month or so which would be pretty fun.








Thanks for the interest guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Awesome project! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (syncrogti)*

finally on my watched topics. 
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

Thanks guys. After much debating the truck rolled home with the help of my uncle's Ram pickup two weekends ago so I can have it here locally to work on.
I have about another two weekends to go on miscelaneous interior stuff and putting the flares on, etc.. but after that it is back to the mechanical shop for the suspension, brakes, transmission upgrades and the VR6 swap.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Thanks guys... but after that it is back to the shop for transmission upgrades and the VR6 swap.


More pics please!


----------



## FCP Euro (Sep 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Ive never seen one of these. This is a cool project you got going on. Whats the main plans for it? DD or shows?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected]_Groton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]_Groton* »_Ive never seen one of these. This is a cool project you got going on. Whats the main plans for it? DD or shows?

Thank you. I think that the total number of Tristars were somewhere south of 1000 worldwide and less than 25% were Syncros like this one. There were a handful of 2wd models brought into Canada and none of the Syncros. 
My goal for this truck is modernize it mechanically and do a mild customization (such as the interior and a general cleaning up and modernizing of the exterior) as well as increase the functionality with air ride and air conditioning. I am also planning a nice usable rear bed rack and bigger brakes. Truthfully I was not really very passionate about the truck when I bought it but it seems to be evolving pretty nicely so far and that is encouraging.


----------



## FCP Euro (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Yeah with it being so rare with that combo its nice to see unique cars/trucks get redone. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected]_Groton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]_Groton* »_Yeah with it being so rare with that combo its nice to see unique cars/trucks get redone.


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

so whats up with this vr6 swap partslist?
ive got a "dirty" little idea going through my head

also is a realatively stock syncro trans and diffs able to hold a vr6 power?
steve


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*FV-QR*

you go Daddy O!


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16v* »_you go Daddy O!


----------



## OVERPAR (Jan 6, 2005)

I love this truck so much.


----------



## pimpbot (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh man, this is sexy. I can't wait to see this thing doing some desert rock crawling. On second thought, don't mess up that paint!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (pimpbot)*

Yep I am of the same camp; I cannot wait to get it dirty but on the other hand it is going to rock offroad... especially with the new toys that are showing up this week.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (vanaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vanaman* »_so whats up with this vr6 swap partslist?
ive got a "dirty" little idea going through my head

also is a realatively stock syncro trans and diffs able to hold a vr6 power?
steve

Steve the answer to your question is going to differ for the Tristar versus a traditional Vanagon. My mechanic claims that with a little mixing and matching of various MkiV Jetta VR6 parts he can make a VR6 fit in a Vanagon. The Tristar has a raised deck height in relative comparison to a Vanagon so for me it will be a complete OBDII VR6 conversion out of a GTi with some mild-bolt-ons and gears.
There really isn't a problem holding the power of a VR6 to a stock syncro drivetrain setup. I am going to change 3rd and 4th to give me lower revs on the freeway but other than that my gearing is going to stay stock.
There is a transmission gear calculator out there on one of the popular Vanagon websites that can tell you more about what your transmission holds for you in case you want to embark on such an event.


----------



## OVERPAR (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Couple of fellas on my local forum have been up to this...
http://mainevwscene.com/forum/...23130 

(for those whop can't link in or whatever...
 )
I have faith in you


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

my idea involves a vanagon syncro drive train but none of the vanagon. so im just curious.
thoughts of megasquirt have went through my head as well. but this project is in the dreaming stage. ive got way too much on my plate and not enough time to start it yet.
steve


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (OVERPAR)*

Aaaaaugh what is that white stuff on the sides of the road???















Nice toy and it looks like fun! Mrs. Partridge would be proud of the color scheme too.


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vanaman* »_my idea involves a vanagon syncro drive train but none of the vanagon. so im just curious.
thoughts of megasquirt have went through my head as well. but this project is in the dreaming stage. ive got way too much on my plate and not enough time to start it yet.
steve


Steve, keep me in the loop for this


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (puebla)*

A 3.2 VR would kick serious butt in this truck / van..


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *vanaman* »_so whats up with this vr6 swap partslist?


*VW Bus VR6 swap parts list*


----------



## dredward (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vanaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vanaman* »_so whats up with this vr6 swap partslist?
ive got a "dirty" little idea going through my head

also is a realatively stock syncro trans and diffs able to hold a vr6 power?
steve

Sure can. It's been done. I am rocking a chipped 1.8t with no probs.....


----------



## myvwisfast (Apr 24, 2004)

I realize it's been a year since you asked about window crank suggestions, but have you checked fitment of some of the cranks from aircooled Beetles? Pretty sure they fit. There's obviously a huge range of styles, materials, price & quality out there for the aircooled guys. IIRC, they're the same splined shaft as the A1's, which were the same as the 70's Beetles... could be wrong, but worth lookin into.


----------



## adenette (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes the vanagons share the same handle as the other vws frome the 70's and 80's


----------



## pho (May 9, 2007)

OVERPAR said:


> I love this truck so much.


I :heart: this TRISTAR.
Bump for pics, and an update.


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

pho said:


> I :heart: this TRISTAR.
> Bump for pics, and an update.


 Yeah, ditto! Paul, where's this beauty at??


----------



## sprocket007 (Oct 14, 2002)

wow! love that thing!


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

myvwisfast said:


> I realize it's been a year since you asked about window crank suggestions, but have you checked fitment of some of the cranks from aircooled Beetles? Pretty sure they fit. There's obviously a huge range of styles, materials, price & quality out there for the aircooled guys. IIRC, they're the same splined shaft as the A1's, which were the same as the 70's Beetles... could be wrong, but worth lookin into.


They're a little delicate, but the '68 and '69 ones might look right at home in there...










I can't find a better pic, they're only used those two years and most people put the later (non-chrome) style in there. They're a little delicate, so there's that...

I found these at "Ducky Imports", too. 










I think they'd look pretty good in there, too. The big logos are kinda cheesy, but you might be able to put something else there.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

Cool thank you, I had forgotten all about that detail so I appreciate you thinking about me. :thumbup:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Cool thank you, I had forgotten all about that detail so I appreciate you thinking about me. :thumbup:


no sweat. I hadn't seen the thread before, so I piped in when I saw it linked from the Bus VR6 thread. Your Tristar is a sweet ride. Is it finished yet?

The window cranks are available from Wolfsburg West. They're famous for good quality parts, but cater to the '67 and earlier crowd. They do have this late-model part, though.

http://www.wolfsburgwest.com/cart/DetailsList.cfm?ID=113837581D

I don't know if it's what you're looking for, but I didn't think many people had even seen them, since they only used them for the 2 years and most have been switched out for the more commonly available later all-black ('70-'73) or the 1-piece ones that they used after '74, including on your T3. Enjoy your badass ride. (Or sell it to me, cheap!) :beer:


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Subscribed Paul. Feed with more pics please.


----------

